# 2011 f-350



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking to purchase a new 2011 F-350 , cant decide on gas/diesel. The 6.2 is supposed to be putting out good power for a gas engine. I have 2 salters in trucks already so this truck wont have a salter in it, but im putting a mvp pro on it or a wide-out. Anyone have a 011 with the 6.2 in it? Looking for personal reviews on all around performance. The diesel is nice, took one for a test drive but not really gonna work this truck to death so i can't see spending all the extra money. Any feedback on the 6.2 would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## canadiantowman (Sep 10, 2008)

I took one out last week and it seemed ok, the pedal felt like you really had to push it to get it to go. I would buy one then go look for a chip.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

canadiantowman;1067801 said:


> I took one out last week and it seemed ok, the pedal felt like you really had to push it to get it to go. I would buy one then go look for a chip.


Or, just get the diesel and know you have all the power you'll ever need right out of the box.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

JaimeG;1067875 said:


> Or, just get the diesel and know you have all the power you'll ever need right out of the box.


This is true. I love the 6.4 in my 550. Im leaning towards diesel and just wanted to hear some 6.2 reviews before i jumped right into it but the more i think about it your right, and anyways whats another $6,000 if i'm already spending $50,000. lol I'm gonna take the diesel out one more time, and i might take the 6.2 out after just to feel the difference. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Go for the diesel, my 2011 F350 Crew Cab King Ranch 6.7 is awesome !!!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

SnowGuy;1069110 said:


> Go for the diesel, my 2011 F350 Crew Cab King Ranch 6.7 is awesome !!!


I have to agree. Hands down the best vehicle ive ever driven. I see it in the driveway every morning and still cant believe its mine


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

06HD BOSS;1069161 said:


> I have to agree. Hands down the best vehicle ive ever driven. *I see it in the driveway every morning and still cant believe its mine*


I can't wait to know that feeling, lol.


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

Without a doubt - go for the diesel !


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

onsight;1069345 said:


> Without a doubt - go for the diesel !


Im pretty much set on the diesel, i took the 6.2 for a ride after lunch today and have mixed feelings about it. It was the 1st time i test drove one with the 6.2 and although its a huge upgrade from the 5.4, it's definately not even comparible to the 6.8 V-10 which was a huge mistake to not be optional anymore in the 250 or 350 trim. Its got a ton of power for a v-8 but i realized after i drove it, its not for me. I can't see spending all that money on a brand new truck and go to move my skid or something and be beating the hell outta a truck thats got only a few thousand miles on it.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

FLC2004;1067950 said:


> This is true. I love the 6.4 in my 550. Im leaning towards diesel and just wanted to hear some 6.2 reviews before i jumped right into it but the more i think about it your right, and anyways whats another $6,000 if i'm already spending $50,000. lol I'm gonna take the diesel out one more time, and i might take the 6.2 out after just to feel the difference. I'll keep everyone posted.


The new 6.7 is a lot quicker and more fuel efficient then the 6.4 if you love your 6.4 you will have an affair with the 6.7 in a heart beat. I had the 6.4 in my other truck and now that i have a 6.7 you could not force me back to a 6.4


----------



## matter (Aug 22, 2009)

must i slap you for such a stupid question, go diesel and never look back


----------



## hatchet45 (Aug 31, 2010)

Go Diesel!


----------



## deereequipment (Jul 12, 2007)

Everyone says go diesel, but I just bought on 011 f250 3 days ago.
It has the 6.2, and I've pulled my trailer already.
It seems to have plenty of pull, but of course, it is paired with a new transmission too.

I was told the 6.2 is suppose to have more torque, to compete against the diesel. We'll see.

good luck.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I would don't know where I stand on this yet. The 6.7L is really, really complicated, but really, really, nice. I mean 400 HP and 800 lb. ft.  While the 6.2 isn't bad either, I think for the first time in a long time I would want a diesel engine, and I'm a die hard V10 guy, I just hope it is reliable. That's why I would wait a couple year or so and see how it does. 

As for the plow, go with the WideOut, no question.


----------

